# Çocuklar seni ziyaretteyken uslu olurlar umarım



## K2R

Merhaba!

I'd like to know if this sentence with *ziyareteyken* is correct:
_Çocuklar seni *ziyareteyken* uslu olurlar umarım_.

In my opinion is correct:
_Çocuklar seni *ziyaret ederken* uslu olurlar umarım._

Could you give me an explanation in English?

Selamlar!


----------



## FlyingBird

i can't explain good in english cause it's not my native language but i will try.

Ziyarette=in visit
Ziyaretteyken=while in visit

Ziyaret etmek=to visit
Ziyaret ederken/ediyorken=while visiting

so first sentence is more correct


----------



## jcpjcp

_Çocuklar seni *ziyaretteyken* uslu olurlar umarım_. - This is more natural than the other.


----------



## K2R

Thanks for the explanation! 

I think *ziyareteyken* is incorrect (correct: *ziyaretteyken*), isn't it?


----------



## FlyingBird

K2R said:


> Thanks for the explanation!
> 
> I think *ziyareteyken* is incorrect (correct: *ziyaretteyken*), isn't it?


yes


----------



## K2R

FlyingBird said:


> yes



Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## gkhnrsz

no no no! 
çocuklar seni ziyaretteyken uslu olurlar umarım. is grammatically wrong!
(seni ziyaretteyken?)

seni ziyaret ederken is more correct.


----------



## K2R

I understand it like this:
_Çocuklar seni ziyaret ederken ... = When the children visit you ... 
_
Is this correct?


----------



## gkhnrsz

exactly it is.


----------



## jcpjcp

gkhnrsz said:


> no no no!
> çocuklar seni ziyaretteyken uslu olurlar umarım. is grammatically wrong!
> (seni ziyaretteyken?)
> seni ziyaret ederken is more correct.



Çocuklar seni ziyaretteyken uslu olurlar umarım. - is grammatically not wrong! It is grammatically correct. 

Both of the sentences are grammatically correct, but there is only a nuance in the meaning between the two sentences:

Çocuklar seni ziyaret ederken - implies a *short visit*. 
Çocuklar seni ziyaretteyken - implies a *long visit. *


----------



## K2R

Bu çok güzel açıklama için teşekkür ederim.


----------



## gkhnrsz

Çocuklar seni ziyaretteyken uslu olurlar umarım. (wrong)
Çocuklar seni ziyaretteyken üzmezler/mahcup etmezler (etc.) umarım. (correct)
Çocuklar ziyaretteyken uslu olurlar umarım. (correct)


----------

